# Happy Birthday, Morgan - Momma Moon



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's my assigned birthday today. Mom wasn't quite sure when my birthday was but she knew I was 6 months old when I came to live here in March of '02. She used to say I was crazy like I'd been born under the full moon, thus my name and my birthday.

Yeah, I'm eight. Nope, not showing off my silver ears!










This is one of my favorite spots outside - I can watch the kids, the mom, the street and keep an eye on that insane little east german chow hound who lives here now. 










Two of my favorite things - laying around wet and cleaning things for recycling. That's my basketball, I love that thing even though it doesn't make that whesh whesh noise anymore.









That's my little brother, with the unbanded lobster. He is an idiot! I was watching those cool things too but ya know what, I'm not going to put my nose near those pinchies!










So happy birthday to me. Not counting on a steak since I stole one off the counter a few days ago! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Morgan...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day to Morgan SuperDuper Moon!! May she enjoy many, many more. The best-ever kid-supervisor, Mom-buddy, and Otto-matic-Babysitter. Love her 'tude, her looks, her great manners with the kids! Ya gotta love Da Moon!! Happy Birthday, sassy girl Morgan!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

and one to grow on









Awww great pictures!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, pretty Morgan!


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Happy Day!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Morgan and Many many more


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Morgan


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

, beautiful morgan


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Morgan! Love your first pic!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Seriously How did I miss this??

Happy Birthday Moon!!!
love Auntie Dawn and Big Boo Brady


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks everyone and a dry little kiss from the Moon. She didn't get her steak - becasue she stole one that I was grilling for my neighbor! She did get some home made fried rice and boneless pork ribs for her birthday.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Morgan!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------

